# Computer Fan Grommets



## MainframeTM (May 19, 2008)

Greetings,

Recently I've drilled out a hole @ the top of my case for a blowhole & am looking for a grommet for it. Would anyone know what I could use for it & if I can find it local? I'm hoping for a simple rubber tubing/grommet that could be used. 

Thx,
Main


----------



## MKmods (May 19, 2008)

the easiest place locally is door edge trim at a auto parts store. I prefer MNPCTech.com (finer rubber molding).

http://www.mnpctech.com/UChannel.html


----------



## sneekypeet (May 19, 2008)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...d=1877&zenid=9b95b2f73fe424a1a71ea36ac10d651a

+1 on MK's suggestion. I used that exactly under my mobo when i used the dremel to cut out for wiring in my 900.


----------



## onry (May 19, 2008)

here is what i used when i modded my sff case for water cooling


----------



## MainframeTM (May 19, 2008)

Nice suggestions from everyone. For so small a item shipping is a killer thou..any more ideas about a local provider?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 19, 2008)

Add a tube of thermal paste to help offset the shipping? Thats what I always do on the small things...keeps the tubes fresh and I can try different types!


----------



## MainframeTM (May 19, 2008)

lol yeah I ran across a box full of standoffs,washers, etc..never have enough small parts & pieces it seems..plus the box is almost 10$..so it helps! I'm loving the site to btw - nice link


----------



## commandercup (May 19, 2008)

I thought fan grommets were the little rubber pieces that went into the fan screw holes to reduce vibrations?


----------



## calvary1980 (May 20, 2008)

they are he meant rubber trim.

- Christine


----------



## intel igent (May 20, 2008)

MKmods said:


> the easiest place locally is door edge trim at a auto parts store



carefull with this stuff it's usually made of hard rubber/plastic and is more of a pain to work with. a hairdryer helps.

having used both i prefer the mnpctech style moulding vs the reg automotive moulding


----------



## MainframeTM (May 20, 2008)

intel igent said:


> carefull with this stuff it's usually made of hard rubber/plastic and is more of a pain to work with. a hairdryer helps.
> 
> having used both i prefer the mnpctech style moulding vs the reg automotive moulding



from what I"ve seen I think I'm gonna agree with you here. mnpctech type seems geared for pcs..hence the title of it. but really in the end the simplest install is the best to work with I'd think


----------



## MainframeTM (May 20, 2008)

Questions to everyone..what would I look for to be able to mount harddrives in areas ment for cd/dvd roms?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 20, 2008)

I know the store isn't a huge name , but the idea is the same...adapters!
http://tekgems.com/Products/tg-35-to-525-adapter.htm


----------



## intel igent (May 20, 2008)

or vibe mounts

http://www.petrastechshop.com/scahddst2for.html


----------



## MainframeTM (May 21, 2008)

thx everyone..gonna be placing an order 2day!


----------

